# Nice 1995 Schwinn Black Phantom tank with Loud horn on board



## bobcycles (Jun 14, 2022)

Here's a nice horn tank..chrome looks good etc  Was on a bike but still basically 
looks new.  batteries included!!!

bobcycles@aol.com
or PM here questions


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 14, 2022)

Note what looks like pitting in the chrome...odd reflection...no pitting


----------



## MantonSmith (Jun 14, 2022)

$50


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 14, 2022)

ND


----------



## sworley (Jun 14, 2022)

100


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 14, 2022)

$130.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 15, 2022)

getting close  ND


----------

